# My Freshwater Tank/Fish



## frank_ortiz2009

Well since im new i like to shared my 28 gallon freshwater tank and my fishies , dont know the name of the fishies hopefully somebody can help me out thanks...


----------



## StripesAndFins

i see a blue gourami and 2-3 albino tinfoil barbs? what does everyone else think?


----------



## thegotoguy

agree. i think the first fish is a red tailed shark


----------



## Guest

thats shark is way dead. he lost it some time ago. crash and my self spoke to him on the chat lines the other night.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well the only fish remaining are 1pleco/1 catfish/2 goldfish...


----------



## Guest

Frank,

your tank isnt cycled. have you read the Cycling Post?


----------



## crazyfishlady

Do you still have your fiddler crab? Most people don't realize that if the crab does not have access to the surface it will drown or die trying to get out of the tank. Most pet shops even keep them in a fully aquatic set up. Here's some more information if you still have the crab: http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rarespecies/a/fiddlercrabs.htm


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

yeah i still have the krab but sometimes itt wants to get of the tank but not no more...


----------



## Guest

Crabs need to surface to breath and need places to burrow. you need to redo the tank set up.


----------



## trashion

I agree with what people are saying...FIddler crabs are brackish creatures that need a land area to get out onto.

Also, those others look like tinfoil barbs...Huge fish that will definitely get too big for a 28 gallon. There are lots of smaller fish that would do well in there!


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well thanks for the info but im willin to sell my tank and get a 50-55 gallon tank...


----------



## Ghost Knife

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> well thanks for the info but im willin to sell my tank and get a 50-55 gallon tank...


What part of "your crab needs to get to the surface to breathe" do you not get?


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well i dont know about u but my krab is doing fine and he hasnt try and get out of the tank...


----------



## trashion

50-55 is still not really big enough for silver dollars...when I say big, I mean BIG! 

You'd be better off having the crab in 10-gallon brackish tank with some land for him to climb out onto. I'd recommend selling or returning the tinfoil barbs, they've been known to grow to over a foot long, and much prefer schools of 5+ specimens. There are plenty of other beautiful smaller fish that would do well in your tank.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well at the moment i have 4 big fish and the krab and they seen to be havin a great time in my fish tank , i havent have a problem with them...


----------



## Fishychic

How about you just put your pride away and just admit, "Hm, I didn't realize that fiddler crabs needed some land area to get onto for air. Nor did i realize that they need a brackish environment not well suited for my fish. Also, I didn't mean to purchase fish that are too big for my tank." 

We're not here to make you look bad or make you feel stupid. We're trying to give you advice of what you should do. Obviously you're still new to the aquatic hobby so instead of acting like everything is ok, why don't you just take our advice? If you do not want any advice, why are you even here? 


Cheers.


----------



## Guest

i'm with FishyChic on this one. 

Frank, we all learnt thing the hard way and wouldnt want others to go through it if we can help them. as of now you fishes may be doing "*OK"* and you may not "*have a problem with them*", however in time you will. you have fishes from different water setups and although they might "*survive*", they wont for long. any fish out of it suited water *will* die sooner. reconsider what we are saying. we mean for your good, though i sound like a prune. stick with your 28GL for now, learn the hobby and then move to a bigger tank. we all love bigger tanks however bigger the tank more problems keeping them running. this hobby like all other hobbies need time, dedication, knowledge and money. reconsider your decision to buy a bigger tank. i cant say anything more.


----------



## Fishychic

You know what? If you don't want to take the time or money to change your tank how about you AT LEAST do something like this for your fiddler crab. It's really simple. 


http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/misc_critters/crabs_p4.htm

Cheers.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well i decide on sellin my brother my fish tank but im still not sure...


----------



## Guest

whats ur brothers fish tank got to do with your crab?


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

Zakk said:


> whats ur brothers fish tank got to do with your crab?


well my brother has a fish tank and he has a crab and he looks to be fine in the tank but the tank that he has is way smaller than mine...


----------



## Ghost Knife

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> well i decide on sellin my brother my fish tank but im still not sure...


You should have learned how to speak English a bit better before joining an English speaking site. For the umpteenth time just give your crab a way to get to the surface.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

Zakk said:


> whats ur brothers fish tank got to do with your crab?


all im sayin is that my brother has a smaller tank and he has a crab and its seen to bein having a great time in there...


----------



## Ghost Knife

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> all im sayin is that my brother has a smaller tank and he has a crab and its seen to bein having a great time in there...


I give up. You are like talking to a wall and when your crab dies you'll know why.


----------



## Chaos553

It really isn't difficult to situate a tank like that to have a higher land area than the other. You should take the silver dollars back, raise the gravel level on one portion of the tank for your crab, and find another home for your pleco. It would probably even be a better idea just to base the 28 with the crab, unless you can somehow fit other small fish that he won't eat. 

Like everyone else has been saying, we're not here to start an argument or make you look bad, you posted on a forum and we're just here to help you fix your mistakes. Believe me, I've had PLENTY of mishaps which took me lots of time to fix, even after listening to the advice on here. People are trying to help, not hurt you, accept their advice.


----------



## Guest

the numnut likes aggressive fishes and refuses to trade them in. i tried talkin to the shmuck on the chatlines but his head is thicker than buffulo hide! i think we're just wasting our time with him. i feel bad for his fishes but this is beyond my capability to help.


----------



## Chaos553

Zakk said:


> the numnut likes aggressive fishes and refuses to trade them in. i tried talkin to the shmuck on the chatlines but his head is thicker than buffulo hide! i think we're just wasting our time with him. i feel bad for his fishes but this is beyond my capability to help.


That's a shame, everyone has potential in raising fish but some people are too thick-headed to realize it. However, if you ever need the help, this forums is always here for it.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well im decide on puttin new fish in my tank any suggestion on what kind of fish i should put...


----------



## Guest

changed my mind!


----------



## trashion

You should fix the problems in your tank before adding new fish...


----------



## Fishychic

Is he for real? Or is he just a troll?


----------



## Guest

thick skinned numnut troll! someone please ban him!


----------



## Chaos553

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> well im decide on puttin new fish in my tank any suggestion on what kind of fish i should put...


NO. Don't add fish unless your problem is fixed, that's one HUGE mistake. I don't get how you can't understand what we've been telling you this whole time. Please listen to us, we know what we're talking about. I understand where Zakk is coming from now -_-.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well i dont know about u guys but my brother has 20 small fish in his tank and im deicide on doing the same thing...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

I think that completely going against what everyone else has been telling you is just opening the way for failure. If you go and add 20 fish, you are going to loose many. Don't ruin the hobby for yourself.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Next time do much more research on the fish you are interested in purchasing. It will broaden your understanding for fish, and help you to give them what they need.


----------



## Fishychic

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> well i dont know about u guys but my brother has 20 small fish in his tank and im deicide on doing the same thing...



Okay, just for my sanity, I've officially labeled him as a troll. This is my last post in this thread!


----------



## Guest

this is gonna be fun!

frank! dont come running to us when you new nameless fishes die! kapish?


----------



## Guest

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> well im decide on puttin new fish in my tank any suggestion on what kind of fish i should put...


get ur self a pond! you can have boiled fish! once they done you can stick your head in it!

get your self a great white baby! you can feed ur self to the shark!!

get your self some piranna and cut your finger and stick it in the tank!!!!!!

hows that for suggestions? you like aggressive fishes anyway!

thats my 2 cents on it.


----------



## Fishychic

Zakk said:


> get ur self a pond! you can have boiled fish! once they done you can stick your head in it!
> 
> get your self a great white baby! you can feed ur self to the shark!!
> 
> get your self some piranna and cut your finger and stick it in the tank!!!!!!
> 
> hows that for suggestions? you like aggressive fishes anyway!
> 
> thats my 2 cents on it.








LOL!!!!!!!! HAHA!

Ok, so I lied. THIS one is my last post in this thread!


----------



## Guest

the idiot wants a SALTWATER tank now!


----------



## Ghost Knife

Zakk said:


> the idiot wants a SALTWATER tank now!


Yeah, but iff the world didn't have idiots and numbnuts the world would get rather boring.


----------



## Guest

i agree 100%!


----------



## Victoria1984

yeah but not the point i do agree but this guy is killing fish , and not learning by mistakes and not paying attension to advice given


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

well like i say a bunch of times i have 4 months old fishies in my tank and 2 weeks old crab and they are still alive...


----------



## Guest

i am tired! some one wants to take this yoodle back to basic school?


----------



## Guest

and frank, i'm sorry.....i call them as i see them! you cant change the opinion i have about you. i still think ur a complete I...t 

(that word contains the alphabets D, I and O! figure it out!)


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

i know zakk that my fishies are going to get big and my fish tank cant hold bigger fish...


----------



## Guest

oh my GOD! he got it! he finally GOT IT!


----------



## frank_ortiz2009

Zakk said:


> oh my GOD! he got it! he finally GOT IT!


i had it all along , i was just testin u guys...


----------



## Guest

i have a few choicy word for you Frank.....but that will get me banned hence the restrain!


----------



## smark

Down boys


----------



## Guest

lol Smark!


----------

